# 1999 Pathfinder 17t Stereo Issues



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

My opinion that any boat designed to get that skinny will reject anything that makes noise like the human body pushes out splinters. Just kidding I have no advice to correct marine stereo issues but could not resist.


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

how are you getting moisture in the rear hatch? It does not happen to mine, just wondering. can you put it in the console, if you have one?


----------



## restlesswoodie (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure how water is getting in there, not a lot just a small amount. I do not have a center console.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

There's also the possibility that the problem is caused by vibration. Not so much on the water, but during trailering. Try moving the unit to a different spot or removing while towing.

Have your trailer wheels been balanced lately?


----------



## Apeacock (Dec 17, 2009)

I have a 99 side console 17T and I've got a stereo that was installed by the former owner. While I am a big fan of these boats(you find both camps) they are wet by nature, especially with condensation when the hatches are closed. When I first bought the boat I wasn't used to the moisture build up and I had problems with the stereo due to that moisture.

I have been able to mitigate this by propping open my hatches when in storage. I store mine indoors so rain isn't an issue with the open hatches.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tarponio (Jun 22, 2013)

PinTail check this product out. My friend showed me this one night. 

You should spray all your electronics with this stuff. They even spray Iphones with this stuff. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZrjXSsfxMQ


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Marine speakers are designed to get wet on occasion but not designed to be wet all the time, they ned time to dry out.

I suggest when you mount the new set to mover it to a new location.


----------

